# Stay Tuned 2008 DVD is ready.....



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Order placed.


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

*Gotta have One!*

Let me be the first to say come Monday I will definitly take one!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Hey Buddyyyyyyy.....*

Another one ordered for Team Inferno!!!!!! Can't wait! Hope SD was a blast!!! I think you probably needed it!!! Take care my friend and God bless, Todd By the way, I will PM you about another string order!! THanks



LeEarl said:


> OK guys, here it is. One of the best selling DVD's on AT is back up and has new info ready for you. This DVD has some clips from the last DVD, but has much more cam info, arrow info and shooting to help you tune your bow your way. Not everyone shoots the same and I will help you 'Stay Tuned' for how you shoot.
> 
> Everything you need to know is in this DVD and I hope you enjoy it. Long awaited but here now and ready for shipping. DVD's will start going out the door on Monday July 14th. Stay Tuned 2008 will also donate at a % of the proceeds back to ArcheryTalk. That is the least we can do....
> 
> ...


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Another one ordered for Team Inferno!!!!!! Can't wait! Hope SD was a blast!!! I think you probably needed it!!! Take care my friend and God bless, Todd By the way, I will PM you about another string order!! THanks


SD was GREAT, but it is now time to get busy again :nod: Just let me know what you need with the strings too!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

s.o.p team said:


> Let me be the first to say come Monday I will definitly take one!


You can order now so I can ship it to you on Monday :wink: You dont want to miss out on the first 10 that place an order, but if NEVADAPRO is in the top ten I will take 11 :smile:


----------



## 37macca (Sep 28, 2007)

Just ordered and paid for mine:darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I guess I need to make my donation


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm In !!!:cow:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Put my order in!:darkbeer:


----------



## bassfshr2 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dvd*

Just tried to order mine, but Paypal is having some problems. Will try again later. Save one for me!!!


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Just ordered.


----------



## mdbowguy (Aug 9, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## generalbegg (Oct 12, 2007)

On the way, supertune here I come!!!


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

$$ sent


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Payment sent. Can't wait to get it. I have been trying to find one of your DVDs for a while now. Thanks.


----------



## bigchet (Mar 18, 2008)

payment sent via paypal, thanks


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Payment sent


----------



## grizzlyman (Jan 31, 2004)

*dvd*

Just ordered my first dvd from you. Cant wait to see it.:darkbeer:


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Payment Sent!!!!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Job Done, just gotta wait for international 'snail mail' to do it's thang


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I just ordered.


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

order is placed


----------



## mchaelmcm5 (May 12, 2008)

Just ordered, not a good day sleep in if you wanted to be in the first ten.

Web site for the strings???:elch:

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Crackedlimb (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm in money sent and can't wait. Thanks LeEarl


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

mchaelmcm5 said:


> Just ordered, not a good day sleep in if you wanted to be in the first ten.
> 
> Web site for the strings???:elch:
> 
> ...


Well, then maybe I will have to do a special prize like I did before... I gave a bow away to a person that bought the DVD :smile: It was fun to say the least.....


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> OK guys, here it is. One of the best selling DVD's on AT is back up and has new info ready for you. This DVD has some clips from the last DVD, but has much more cam info, arrow info and shooting to help you tune your bow your way. Not everyone shoots the same and I will help you 'Stay Tuned' for how you shoot.
> 
> Everything you need to know is in this DVD and I hope you enjoy it. Long awaited but here now and ready for shipping. DVD's will start going out the door on Monday July 14th. Stay Tuned 2008 will also donate at a % of the proceeds back to ArcheryTalk. That is the least we can do....
> 
> ...


-----------------------
Did i miss the money order address some where


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Order*

Order placed!


----------



## Delirious (Jun 28, 2008)

Order place! can't wait!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Ordered,

Now it's time for a set of strings for the Firecat.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just ordered mine - looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

cmherrmann said:


> Ordered,
> 
> Now it's time for a set of strings for the Firecat.


Let me know what you need :wink:


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

Order placed! Thanks LeEarl!!!!!!!!

You making strings now? Do you make them for the other bow with a "M" on it?


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Dvd*

Looks like you'll be busy Monday!!! Just placed my Order.
"Thanks for taking the time" Bob


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 8, 2005)

Have mine ordered


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Greg29651 said:


> Order placed! Thanks LeEarl!!!!!!!!
> 
> You making strings now? Do you make them for the other bow with a "M" on it?


Yes, I build strings for most all bows. If I do not have the correct serving locations for your bow I give 20% off the price if you supply me with the correct location and lengths. Strings have kept me very busy.....


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Paypal sent. :wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Order Placed!:darkbeer:


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

Paypal Sent

Michael


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Yes, I build strings for most all bows. If I do not have the correct serving locations for your bow I give 20% off the price if you supply me with the correct location and lengths. * Strings have kept me very busy....*.


Probably means you're doing good work. I'll give you a shout when I get ready to replace mine.


----------



## Desert Southpaw (Jan 10, 2008)

*Ordered!*

Got mine ordered. Looking forward to the DVD delivery. Yeah!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## grubwormer (Aug 3, 2007)

Ordered one. Paypal sent. Thanks.


----------



## bownewby (Nov 11, 2003)

Order placed, need some education on the subjects. Looking Forward to it. Thanks


----------



## pew222 (Feb 3, 2007)

Payment sent. I finally found a copy of one of the earlier basics videos and if this new one is anything like the other ones were then I cant wait.


----------



## gravee (Mar 9, 2005)

*Dvd*

Loved the first three. I'm sure this one will not disappoint!!!:wink:


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Payment sent 

Greg


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

PayPal payment sent! :wink:


----------



## Jathinkysaurus (Oct 8, 2006)

Just placed my order. I learned a lot from your last DVD, looking forward to the extra info on this one- and the giveaway bow!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ordered my copy, too!


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Nitrous cams*

What happened to the Short Video and Pics that you promissed would open some eyes?

Robert


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

paypal sent. Told ya I'd buy one! :darkbeer:


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Dvd*

Payment sent. Looking forward to the new DVD.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*I am with UNK*

What address can those of us who don't Paypal use???


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I am in too!! Payment sent via paypal...


----------



## SlatecreekB/H (Nov 2, 2007)

*order placed*

payment sent....


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Payment sent. I hope this is a good dvd for complete greenhorns to tuning!


----------



## aim small (Dec 21, 2005)

payment sent


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*videow*

placed my order cant wait how long does it take


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

LeEarl, payment sent.

Thanks, can't wait.

Tony


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

i'll take one.....can place order tomorrow when I get home!!!!!!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Hope you got a bunch ready to go!!!! Placed my order and cant wait for the new one


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

Just paypaled you. 
Hope to get it quick
thx


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*this is gonna be fun*

paypal done, monday is gonna be a long day 4 you.


----------



## uboofer (Apr 20, 2006)

Ordered mine today!!!


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Order placed.....can't wait!!!


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

If it's as informative as the last two DVDs it'll be worth far more than the $15.00. Payment on it's way! I'd better start buffering my "archery account". Something tells me I'll be doing some improvements soon.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I of course didn't read all the post what bows are included (tuning) on the DVD? just martin bow?


----------



## buckhunt (Jan 18, 2007)

Ordered mine on Friday! Hope to see it soon.


----------



## mjgfiredog (Feb 11, 2007)

Ordered


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Payment sent cant wait. Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## Bear32 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Order sent!:wink:


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

pinkfletch said:


> What address can those of us who don't Paypal use???


Same here...I would like to order one using Postal Money order? Need an address please.


----------



## MidwestJ (Jan 1, 2007)

buyin my 2nd installment. Hope it's a winner


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

*2008 dvd*

Paypal sent look forward to another excellent dvd . This will be my 3rd in the series.:darkbeer:Have a drink on me buddy.


----------



## werley102 (Aug 26, 2006)

ordered one yesterday


----------



## matt3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Money sent. Can't wait to see it.

Thanks for your work on it. It is always nice someone willing to show how to do something that they do for a living.

Matt

Hunt safe and good luck.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

What method of shipping? If ordered before the 14th when can we expect to see the DVD?


----------



## wingbone (Nov 13, 2007)

Payment Sent


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

DVD's are being shipped out. I was a day late on getting the first batch out to the PO due to my day job activities. Those of you that ordered first should have them this weekend..

If anyone want to order my MO instead of PayPal just let me know by PM. I will get the address to you :thumb:

And those of you that PMed me about a change in address I did catch them too :smile:

Thanks again everyone and AT :thumb:


----------



## 37macca (Sep 28, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are being shipped out. I was a day late on getting the first batch out to the PO due to my day job activities. Those of you that ordered first should have them this weekend..
> 
> Is this the overseas ones too?:tongue: Cant wait for mine here is OZ:darkbeer: Want to make my awesome Bullet X even better:wink:
> Macca


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

payment sent!


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dvd*

Payment sent


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

I wanna know what the first 10 buyers get and who they are. 

I should be real close... can I expect a personalized delivery of the dvd to my door from the Martin Girls?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in.. payment sent p-pal !


----------



## prosales1 (May 17, 2008)

*Dvd*

Paypal sent today...Thanks:wav:


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Paypal Sent


----------



## tlzimmerman (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sounds like a deal to me*

Consulted the wife.....we are in. If we like it we think we will buy an omni press and start doing things ourselves.

Anybody received theirs yet?


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Has anybody heard, are we shipping yet?


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

LeEarl said:


> DVD's are being shipped out. I was a day late on getting the first batch out to the PO due to my day job activities. Those of you that ordered first should have them this weekend..
> 
> If anyone want to order my MO instead of PayPal just let me know by PM. I will get the address to you :thumb:
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get this DVD. LeEarl are there string making section on your DVD?


----------



## D2bows (Feb 2, 2007)

Order placed with paypal. Can't wait to watch it, any tool that will provide me with more tech tips and tricks is worth the money.


----------



## zyles (Feb 5, 2007)

just orderd through paypal


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Any buddy get there dvd yet? You send money then dont know whats going on.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, still waiting on my DVD as well. I sent payment in the same day as this thread was started.


----------



## springy (Feb 9, 2007)

*sent payment*

i sent my payment the first day it came out hope he has help mailing them he got a hell of a responce


----------



## Thefox (Jun 13, 2007)

Another order for the UK....Cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Havent seen mine either. I am pretty sure I was one of the first ten, I ordered as soon as the thread was posted. Maybe today?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey guys.. Just got back and have some updates...

The DVDs were delayed at the PO for a couple days so they tell me. When I dropped them off last week the PO did not have the stamps I needed for the correct amount so they were going to run them through (small Post Office). Well, it took them longer to run them then I thought so I bought stamps from a different PO and stamped them and they are on the way. Keep watching your mail as they are on the way. We have everything under control and there will be NO more delays :nono:

AND the first 10 have a little surprise in there too :wink:

If you guys need anything just let me know. I am ready for the long run now with hunting seasons upon us and strings going out too. This season is going to be a fun one with new hunting areas and videos to share with everyone :thumb:

Thanks again guys and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LeEarl said:


> Hey guys.. Just got back and have some updates...
> 
> The DVDs were delayed at the PO for a couple days so they tell me. When I dropped them off last week the PO did not have the stamps I needed for the correct amount so they were going to run them through (small Post Office). Well, it took them longer to run them then I thought so I bought stamps from a different PO and stamped them and they are on the way. Keep watching your mail as they are on the way. We have everything under control and there will be NO more delays :nono:
> 
> ...


Might I suggest that next time you have all your "ducks in a row" before committing to something like a shipment date. 11 days since PayPal payment was completed and still nothing.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Might I suggest that next time you have all your "ducks in a row" before committing to something like a shipment date. 11 days since PayPal payment was completed and still nothing.


I am sorry that I am 1 week behind right now. I tried to make sure that the DVD's were out on time but things happen am I am sorry. I can refund your PayPal if needed...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LeEarl said:


> I am sorry that I am 1 week behind right now. I tried to make sure that the DVD's were out on time but things happen am I am sorry. I can refund your PayPal if needed...


"At this point" I'd rather have the DVD - I'm just suggesting that everything should be in order "before" committing to something. Maybe the post office was out of stamps, but was their postage meter broke as well? I can't remember when I ever shipped something via USPS other than a letter and the post office used stamps - it has always been a metered label - much cheaper for the post office and no need of multi-denominational stamps.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> "At this point" I'd rather have the DVD - I'm just suggesting that everything should be in order "before" committing to something. Maybe the post office was out of stamps, but was their postage meter broke as well? I can't remember when I ever shipped something via USPS other than a letter and the post office used stamps - it has always been a metered label - much cheaper for the post office and no need of multi-denominational stamps.


Well, when you drop off a BOX full of packages to go out they look at you a little crosseyed. You will have your DVD very soon :nod:


----------



## MJScore (Sep 8, 2004)

1, 2 or 3 weeks. I'd still wait for this DVD. I got the first one you did and it was very educational. It got me started on doing all the work on my own bows. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

MJScore said:


> 1, 2 or 3 weeks. I'd still wait for this DVD. I got the first one you did and it was very educational. It got me started on doing all the work on my own bows. I can't wait for this one.


This week MJScore :thumb:


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

I can wait an extra day or two, LeEarls DVD is well worth the wait. You all have to realize LeEarl is located in Podunk, MN and the PO is probably a one man show, that is unless his other brother Darrel is there to help out!:wink:

Now all I have to do is order a set of strings for my FireCat!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I sent my payment PayPal on July 15th. I am guessing it should arrive any day now..............


----------



## justleft (May 21, 2008)

*dvd*

Sent you pm a couple days ago about where I could send you a money order
to pay for a copy with no reply.If you dont have a issue could you just post
an address where those of us who dont use paypal to send you payment
for dvd.
Thanks
Dave B


----------



## 37macca (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't wait and I'm pretty sure i was in the first 10 well going by post I was.:darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

cmherrmann said:


> I can wait an extra day or two, LeEarls DVD is well worth the wait. You all have to realize LeEarl is located in Podunk, MN and the PO is probably a one man show, that is unless his other brother Darrel is there to help out!:wink:
> 
> Now all I have to do is order a set of strings for my FireCat!


I think something shipping from LeEarl is the equivalent of it shipping from Canada. And anyone that's done that knows how fun that can be..


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

The same thing has happened to me at the Post Office, Twice!! Our Post Office uses a metered stamp for different means of shipping!! Twice I have wanted to ship Priority and they were out of the metered labels!! They said they would have them in about an hour, but I didn't want to stand there for an hour!! So while they are not "traditional" stamps, they are produced at the time you buy them!! Ours uses a blue label and a yellow/tan label and they were out of the blue labels!! So it can happen!! The DVD will be worth the wait!!!



pragmatic_lee said:


> "At this point" I'd rather have the DVD - I'm just suggesting that everything should be in order "before" committing to something. Maybe the post office was out of stamps, but was their postage meter broke as well? I can't remember when I ever shipped something via USPS other than a letter and the post office used stamps - it has always been a metered label - much cheaper for the post office and no need of multi-denominational stamps.


----------



## steve-0 (Jan 26, 2006)

paypal sent


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm still waiting patiently also(ordered mine on the 11th also). Is there anyway to get the other 3 DVD's???


Kevin


----------



## daswolff (May 28, 2007)

order placed . 

can't wait !


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

It's been 11 days for me and I have not rcvd it yet. I hope you didn't ship them parcel post or media mail because if you did we will all be waiting for a very very long time. Like weeks.
That would really stink. DON'T EVER EVER EVER EVER SHIP ANYTHING PARCEL POST OR MEDIA MAIL UNLESS YOU WANT TO GROW OLD WAITING!


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

cmherrmann said:


> I can wait an extra day or two, LeEarls DVD is well worth the wait. You all have to realize LeEarl is located in Podunk, MN and the PO is probably a one man show, that is unless his other brother Darrel is there to help out!:wink:
> 
> Now all I have to do is order a set of strings for my FireCat!


Well said, LeEarl is a good guy and the DVD's are great! Everyone just needs to remember small town America runs at a more laid back pace.:wink:


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

No one is saying the DVD's aren't worth the wait. He makes a grest DVD and I think it is the best produced oit there. All we are saying is the delivery time is a tad long. Hoyt Thompson sent his DVD's out and they arrived in a few days compared to what others are waiting now for this one. Thompson also responded to all PM's right away and let everyone know everytime he made a shipment by posting on his thread. Saying that if you ordered between this time and that time your DVD's have shipped. I just feel we should get the same or better communication from Earl. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## tlzimmerman (Apr 21, 2008)

*Anyone have theirs?*

Anyone received theirs yet? My paypal payment finally cleared I know I will be waiting for awhile, wanting some reviews in the meantime!


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Has ANYONE received the DVD yet???


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope still waiting. Hope its worth the wait.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

14 days since PayPal was collected and still nothing.


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I'ld like to have one of these DVD's but I'm a little concerned if I will ever see it show up. Think I'm gonna wait till I see some guys actually recieve theirs.

Anybody recieve their DVD yet?


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Last word was they were "on the way" Monday the 21st so they ought to be showing up ... :darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry for the late replies here. I have been out for work and will be gone again for the weekend with the family. 

The DVD's are being shipped twice a week, usually Monday and Wed/Thursday. This way I can get them out within a few days of your order. The start is always a little crazy because of the rush right away and after the first few weeks it get back on track. I have about 70% of ALL the orders out to the PO right now and DVD's should be showing up to your doors very soon. I will be posting some videos on AT here to show some of the content but not all of it :wink:

After this weekend I will be on AT everyday and will stay on top of this thread. I will try and answer all the PM's this weekend too.

Thanks guys and 'Stay Tuned' :becky:

ps: My machine at home is running the duplicator so I have not had time to pull off the video clips. I will get them off and up to AT this weekend for sure. Then you can see some of the clips and know how this DVD looks.....


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 8, 2005)

No DVD yet?


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

What is the lead time on those? I ordered mine and I'm just wondering


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

supernova said:


> What is the lead time on those? I ordered mine and I'm just wondering


I'm pretty sure no one knows the answer to that question since it appears that none have been delivered yet. 

Seems they're being shipped from a post office that's so remote it can't keep stamps in stock.

Quite frankly, I'm to the point of wanting my money back - not sure I could put much credence any more in the content of the DVD.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Patients all good things take time, you can sit in a treestand for days waiting for a deer but a couple of days for a DVD gets everyone excited. Trust me it is worth the wait and you will have them in a day or two. Just think you can watch it over the weekend while having a beverage or two.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

cmherrmann said:


> Patients all good things take time, you can sit in a treestand for days waiting for a deer but a couple of days for a DVD gets everyone excited. Trust me it is worth the wait and you will have them in a day or two. Just think you can watch it over the weekend while having a beverage or two.:wink:


Well thanks for that post - I really got a laugh out of it.

Patients? - I ain't no doctor! :wink:

If you're talking about patience, then I've got a truck load of that when it comes to hunting and fishing, but I sure hope you're not equating ordering this DVD to waiting on a deer to walk under my stand or a fish to bite my hook - cause I've come back more often than not "empty handed". 

Have a good day - I'm going to the Field course and shoot my un-tuned bow. :tongue:


----------



## Greg29651 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm sure LeEarl will refund your money if it hasn't went out yet. Don't wait, you will be the loser then. Go ahead and PM LeEarl and ask for your money back!:darkbeer:


----------



## deer16pt (Dec 17, 2005)

LeEarl,
I own your other DVD and I was quite happy with it. But I have to agree with some people on here. I think the ATers deserve a little bit better service then this. If you weren't ready to ship you shouldn't have posted it was available. I mean people are anxious to view it you can't blame them for that.
Sorry just My opinion.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I think everyone should take a step back and remember that this is a one man operation! He has a real job, plus makes strings, plus produces his DVD's! 

I'm not going to tell you it will be worth the wait! You either know that or you don't! But I guarantee you that if anyone wants their money back, LeEarl will take care of it!! But as stated earlier, it will be your loss!!! 

Patients or patience, it is a virtue!!! God bless


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

*Did someone not read #5 posted in the classified adds? *​*5. Sellers, it is your responsibility to send an item out as soon as possible. One day for shipping is enough. You have sold the item; it should be boxed, addressed and ready to ship as soon as the payment is received. It is also your responsibility to PM the buyer to let them know the item has shipped and provide the tracking number.*


----------



## MJScore (Sep 8, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I think everyone should take a step back and remember that this is a one man operation! He has a real job, plus makes strings, plus produces his DVD's!
> 
> I'm not going to tell you it will be worth the wait! You either know that or you don't! But I guarantee you that if anyone wants their money back, LeEarl will take care of it!! But as stated earlier, it will be your loss!!!
> 
> Patients or patience, it is a virtue!!! God bless


I totally agree. LeEarl does a tremendous job with the DVD and a little wait time may be needed. If you'd like, make your own tuning DVD and get it out to us.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

14 days since the announcement and everyone's having a hissy fit. 

I'll be happy, YES HAPPY If I see mine in less than 30 days!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stihlpro said:


> *Did someone not read #5 posted in the classified adds? *​*5. Sellers, it is your responsibility to send an item out as soon as possible. One day for shipping is enough. You have sold the item; it should be boxed, addressed and ready to ship as soon as the payment is received. It is also your responsibility to PM the buyer to let them know the item has shipped and provide the tracking number.*


Yes and no.

This is not a deal involving the classifieds so it's not really something governed by the rules stated above. This is purchasing a product from a company (albeit a 1 man company). This is more closely tied to dealing with someone like the string makers, powder coaters, or other "product" or "custom" providers. However, with that said, LeEarl is going to be held to the same standard as everyone else. If not even maybe a bit more so..

As this issue has hit the radar for the classified moderators, I've PM'd with LeEarl. I've asked him to be more actively involved with responding to the questions posed on this thread as well as those sent to him via PM. He assures me that he will be doing as such. I trust that LeEarl will follow through with everything and clear up the hiccups he has encountered with his product launch. 

I'm certain if anyone feels they have been treated unfairly, and are no longer able to wait for the shipment, then a simple request to LeEarl for a refund will be honored.

If anyone has any issues they feel are not being handled, feel free to contact me and I'll take them up with LeEarl.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 8, 2005)

I was only letting everyone know I did not receive my DVD yet. I did not in anyway try to start anything negative against LeEarl. I will be waiting for mine to come in the mail. I am sorry LeEarl.


----------



## D2bows (Feb 2, 2007)

It does not take an act of rocket science to reply to peoples PMs to confirm that you have recieved thier orders and to let them know there may be shipping delays, just that goes a long way. It is called follow up and that would be good customer service. In the age of the internet we know that when we order some thing online that we will in most cases have it in 3 to 5 business days. So I will sit and wait with everyone else not knowing even if my order was recieved other then my pay-pal statement saying I was charged for the DVD.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Has ANYBODY received the DVD yet?


----------



## lbbf (Sep 27, 2006)

I have his last DVD and just ordered this one. I have never met LeEarl nor have I actually talked to him. Still I'm more than willing to wait for the dvd to arrive. He does an excellent job with the dvds and seems to be a stand up guy.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

illbowhunter said:


> Has ANYBODY received the DVD yet?


Nope. It must be coming via pony express and I suppose the hot weather has slowed down the horses :darkbeer:


----------



## matt3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I GOT MY DVD TODAY!!!!















Just kidding 
:tongue::icon_1_lol::bartstush::lol3::elf_moon:
Matt


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just FYI, since this is a sales thread, this one is going to be closed. I'm asking LeEarl to instead make the thread in the classifieds where it belongs.


----------

